# My Experience at the Wolf's Den



## OldSavage (Feb 11, 2013)

I would first like to say that in the world of hunting and shooting I am a self diagnosed consumer. I research products until I’m blue in the face giving me a least a baseline of knowledge to spark in depth conversations with sales staff at various hunting/shooting retailers. I can say that of all the shops I’ve been too only a select few have staff are as obsessed with this type of knowledge as I am. I also believe that buying a firearm or a bow should be more of an experience than simply picking something off the rack and placing your credit card on the table. Rifles are a long term investment and although a compound bow may not last you as long it is a tailored piece of equipment. I can’t even count how many times a sales person has tried to sell me something that would benefit their revenue more than it would my needs as a hunter/shooter, or how many times the sales staff were less educated on their products that I was. I can tell you that this isn’t the case at the Wolf’s Den (located in Utopia which is just west of Barrie).

I have frequented this shop since I first got involved in the sport and actually took my hunter safety and PAL course at their facility. Each time I have been at their shop their staff have been unbelievable. My first experience at the Wolf’s Den was during my hunter safety course while during the lunch break Gary approached me, fitted a bow for me (I’m 6’5” and needed a longer draw length), and took me out back for a quick lesson on compound bows. I had no desire to purchase a compound bow at that time but Gary instilled in me a love for bow shooting that I still have to this day. There was no pressure for a sale, more of a mentoring experience in the stewardship of the sport. I didn’t buy anything that day yet Gary treated me as if I was one of his many loyal customers.

After that experience I decided I wanted a compound bow and a friend of mine gave me his aging Winchester bow to get my feet wet (he purchased a Bowtech from the Wolf’s Den and still talks about that experience to this day). I had to equip the bow with accessories as the bow was given to me mostly bare and what equipment was on it was dated on not functioning properly. I made a trip to the Wolf’s Den and this time it was Carl who greeted me and spent over an hour with me going over each sight, each rest, and so on until I was comfortable with what I was purchasing. For no addition charge he installed the accessories and spent time with me after the shop was closed making sure I was on target and comfortable with my purchase. This was not the first time I was at the Den after closing, a few years ago I was stuck at work and needed to get my turkey license for the following day’s hunt and walked into the store right at 9:00 pm yet they still took care of me and never once made a comment about having to stay after hours. 
My most recent experience was this weekend where I took my new bow (Bowtech Insanity CPXL) which I did not even purchase at their store in for fitting and installation of a peep. I was dreading walking into their shop and asking them to set up a bow I didn’t even purchase there . Yet I received phenomenal service from their sales representative who I believe was Gary’s son. The shop was extremely busy yet the two person’s working were able to service everyone, keep up entertaining conversation, while still providing a level of service that seems to be lost in today’s retail world. The cost to complete this work was more than reasonable and they even took the time to help me equip the bow with some new accessories, install these accessories and make sure everything was adjusted and working as designed. The experience was second to none. 

Leaving their shop with a smile on my face I immediately got home and proceeded to test fire the bow and work on sighting it in. Through my own stupidity I derailed the bow, lost the peep and kisser, and sent a rogue arrow into the abyss that is my garage. I was devastated. I called the shop and told them what happened and they told me to bring to bow in and they would look after it. I have to stress that this derailment was the result of my own stupidity and had nothing to do with anything that was done to my bow by the Den.

The following day I walked into the shop to be greeted by Gary who was informed by his staff the previous day that I would be coming in. He finished up setting up some bows for some other customers before bringing me into the workshop to show me the process of pressing the bow and inspecting it for damage. I made a stupid mistake but I got lucky and the bow was fine. He could have told me I needed new cams, strings, and limbs and I wouldn’t even have known any different. But he took the time to show me that the string was fine, the cams were fine, and the limbs looked good. He also showed me a few damaged bows to put everything into perspective. Once again the cost to complete this work was minimal.

The Den is by far my favourite shooting/hunting supplier bar none. I’ve always felt welcomed at their shop, never been pressured, and received the kind of service that I didn’t think existed anymore. It seems that a sale from their shop extends beyond the closing of the cash register which is a welcomed feeling in this world of expensive toys. I highly recommend that if you’re looking for a bow, rifle, or shotgun to give them a look. I will be a customer for life and I hope your experiences are as good as mine.

Thank you Carl, Gary, and all the other great people working at the Den.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Gary and the gang there are top notch people.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

The Banting's are excellent people. I've only been to the Den a few times but each visit I am treated like family. 
Thanks for sharing your positive experience at the Wolf's Den.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Never been there but met a couple of the guys at 3D shoots. Seem like good people.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great people. Great Place. 

Good to hear a good story.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Its too bad , Gary, and carl are great guys and in the past i spent alot of money there. During a course few years back i and some other students were insulted do to are nationality, that started some heat in the room. anyway after all was done no apology, and i never returned. OFAH had contacted me to find out what had happened since so many complained to them. All that i have to say their loss wont see me there again, and sure some others. Apology is all i we wanted.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

dsal said:


> Its too bad , Gary, and carl are great guys and in the past i spent alot of money there. During a course few years back i and some other students were insulted do to are nationality, that started some heat in the room. anyway after all was done no apology, and i never returned. OFAH had contacted me to find out what had happened since so many complained to them. All that i have to say their loss wont see me there again, and sure some others. Apology is all i we wanted.


What is your nationality? what did OFAH say?


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Ofah said that they were investigating since they got so many complaints, since they issues the courses, and the wolfs den gave the course, and were not happy with the way we were treated. Did not hear back from them. Oh well.


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Did all my courses there. Bought my first compound there. They were nothing but honest about the quality of each bow
They showed me. Have installed pretty much every accessory I've bought from them without me even asking. I've now bought three bows off of them and will buy more down the road. I usually deal with Gary and a younger guy named Josh (I think).


----------



## hyde_me (Jul 10, 2011)

You have to love the Den for the extra effort they make when you have a problem or question. I went there after buying a El-Cheapo Bass Pro compound that needed to be setup for me, they never said boo about the piece of crap they helped me setup. I eventually bought some big boy bows from them without a hitch.


----------

